

A thought I had about money - sarenji
http://twitter.com/davidnoob/status/24907157511

======
eitally
I thought I'd add some content to this treacly post:
[http://articles.cnn.com/2002-05-29/tech/time.money_1_pence-f...](http://articles.cnn.com/2002-05-29/tech/time.money_1_pence-
formula-average-cost?_s=PM:TECH)

